# Fog Machine vs. Dry Ice Question



## Speeddemonrobb (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi there. You really don't have to worry too much about the rain... It's the wind that will allow a fog effect to "work" or not. Dry ice would be great, but you would need so much of it that it wouldn't make fiscal sense. Especially if the night(s) happen to become windy after the dry ice is put into the water, then it would be a total waste of money. Best thing I have found is to get a commercial grade fog machine or as close to it as possible, and build yourself a fog chiller, this will cool down the fog and (barring any wind) you will have a ground hugging fog.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Agreed. A fog chiller really helps with that. And, I wouldn't worry about the rain. We noticed (living in Washington) if the ground is wet, the fog "sticks" to the ground better. 

From my experience, Froggy's Fog Juice is pretty darn the best thing I've come across. (We own 9 fog machines, and have used the spirit, walgreens, walmart and target fog jucies and Froggy's is much better)


----------



## Gix (Feb 25, 2014)

Or just a quick fix. Put a box before your normale fog machine. Fill it up with normale ice. And the fog is chilled and stays on the ground.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Agree with every one else, go for froggys fog and build yourself a chiller. Hose down the ground before you run it, the fog will stay low to the ground for a little longer!


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you all - these are all so helpful - so fog machine (with Froggy's fog juice) and build a fog chiller.... I'm so excited, this is gonna be awesome!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...815-build-your-own-vortex-fusion-chiller.html

I will vouch for this^^^ build of fog chiller making some great creeping, low lying fog. Fill it up once (learn from my mistakes and buy a bag of ice) and it was good for the whole night.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

While wind can make your fog go sideways....the real culprit is the ambient temperature. The fog has to be colder than the air it comes out too. If you have really cold Halloweens, the success of a fog chiller will rapidly decrease. 

You can use both, a fog chiller with dry ice in it works great.

Agree with all who say to have a wet yard. We had a storm come through a few years ago and the wet grass and the unusually warm air had the fog sticking like glue to the ground...no chiller necessary....


----------

